#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-09
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-10
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Good morning
<czajkowski> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-ngo-team
<czajkowski> tackling some of the items off here today
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-08-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-08-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-08
<dholbach> good morning
